# Child at the play ground



## Bukitimah (Dec 12, 2011)

I 'stole' this shot while he was busy playing.


----------



## VTanner62 (Dec 12, 2011)

Love the candids! Those are my favorites!

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------

